# Pets for more than 7 hours



## Stevefromgreenville (Nov 8, 2019)

We would like to take our 19 lb dog from Greenville SC to Tuscaloosa AL.

Will there be a problem if we break our trip and buy tickets from Greenville to Atlanta and then from Atlanta to Tuscaloosa? ( Same train - just making the trip two segments to keep each under 7 hours)

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 8, 2019)

Myself, I assume doing two different train trips on train #19 1 day apart to get around the 7 hour limit on Amtrak train trips with a pet, would be allowed. Also I will note when you ride between Atlanta to Tuscaloosa, that Birmingham, AL is a smoke stop where you could briefly walk your dog during that break. Unfortunately, I don't think there are any designated smoke stops between Greenville and Atlanta.

Hope your future train travels on the Crescent, go well for you! Though for sure, it's extremely sad and upsetting for me to think that Amtrak recently eliminated traditional dining car service, on this train.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 8, 2019)

I read the OP's intention to make the trip on the same train (not a day apart). In that case, I do not think it would work since you will have the same crew and it would be clear that you are attempting to circumvent the rules by buying splitting the same trip in 2 shorter segments.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 8, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I read the OP's intention to make the trip on the same train (not a day apart). In that case, I do not think it would work since you will have the same crew and it would be clear that you are attempting to circumvent the rules by buying splitting the same trip in 2 shorter segments.



I agree with you that clicking 'multi-city trip' on Amtrak's online reservation website, and doing 2 one way trips on the same day(Greenville to Atlanta, and Atlanta to Tuscaloosa) would be circumventing the rules, and for sure with a dog not permitted! If the OP did the Greenville-Atlanta and Atlanta-Tuscaloosa trips on 2 different days, and stayed overnight somewhere in Atlanta till Crescent train #19 arrives 1 day later, that the OP shouldn't have an issue.

In that original post, I assumed that's what the OP wanted to do. Do a first trip with a dog from Greenville to Atlanta, then do another one from Atlanta to Tuscaloosa one day later.


----------

